# الهندسة المدنية و القرآن الكريم



## palestinianCE (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم...
اخواني المهندسين لنتعلم من معجزة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم (القرآن الكريم) مبادئ الهندسة المدنية من خلال هذا الموقع الرائع:

http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/index.php?page=show_det&id=892&select_page=5


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]










اخى العزيز
نظرا لروعه الموقع المذكور
تم نسخ الموضوع الى الملتقى العام لتعم الفائده
جزاك الله خيرا






[/FRAME]​


----------



## سمر (28 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## روبيكو (23 يوليو 2006)

حقا اكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد حسن الحناوي (26 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه*

:75: شكرا علي المجهودات الرائعه والمعلومات القيمه جدا ولكل من يسعي لافائده المسلمين


----------



## ابو علوة (27 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.جمال العبري (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه الوصلة الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعة .


----------



## محمدالكبيسي (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير جزاء اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## matardk (22 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## منصور عثمان منصور (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*الهندسة المدنية والقران الكريم*

جزاكم الله خيراللافادة:12:


----------



## علاء العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بالجهود الخيرة يا استاذنا العزيز ويا حبذا لو ان اساتذة الهندسة المدنية يتحدثوا الى الطلاب اثناء المحاضرات عن هذه المعجزات الربانية العظيمة 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ! فلسـ قمر ـطين ! (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي علي الوضوع الجميل جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المجاز (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي علي الوضوع الجميل جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salem ziad (9 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي مشكور جدا على الموقع


----------



## Eng_Speed (9 أكتوبر 2006)

لم أتوقع أن يكون الموقع بهذا الشكل


----------



## alyafei2000 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## صقر حديثه (15 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور وما قصرت على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس ذي قار (16 أكتوبر 2006)

palestinianCE قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> اخواني المهندسين لنتعلم من معجزة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم (القرآن الكريم) مبادئ الهندسة المدنية من خلال هذا الموقع الرائع:
> 
> http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/index.php?page=show_det&id=892&select_page=5


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا لكم أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وندعوا الباري عز وجل أن يرص بنيان الأسلام والمسلمين بحق محمد وأله الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## aburas (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امجد الشمري (16 أكتوبر 2006)

:59: هلا والله حياك الله على المجهود الطيب


----------



## descovery_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## DOASH999 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا ليك يارئع


----------



## palestinianCE (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## Amar Yasser (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خيراً


----------



## hero55 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الموضوع الرائع - استمر فى البحث و الاضافه حتى تعم الفائده علينا جميعا


----------



## تميم مازن (8 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقة جهد مبارك شكرا أخي العزيز اضافة الى كونه موقع رائع


----------



## walid2020 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله الذي رزقنا بامثالك كي تفيد وتستفيد


----------



## إسماعيل صالحة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

:14: :15: 
شكرا لك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموقع الرائع
وبارك الله فيك
فعلا شيء رائع
:13:


----------



## ابن آدم (10 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع !!! 
مع العلم أن الرابط لم يعمل لدي


----------



## هند2006 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
سبحان الله على خلقه
فعلا يا اخي الكريم ان في القران سر الكون ولو ان المسلمين تنبهو الى ما فيه وجعلو دراستهم معمقة اكثر لاكتشفو جميع الاسرار ولاصبحنا رقم واحد في العالم


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (12 نوفمبر 2006)

سلمك الله وكتر منك


----------



## zzaghal (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جـزاكــم الله خـيـــــرا


----------



## thaier983 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا" اخي العزيز على الموضوع القّم 

جزاك الله الف×الف خير


----------



## thaier983 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ننتظر جيدك اخي العزيز


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 نوفمبر 2006)

موقع رائع جزاك الله الجنة.


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع نرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## ايمن عوض (15 نوفمبر 2006)

khgkhvgbkjhbvkb


----------



## المهندس هاني (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي علي الموضوع


----------



## احمد مصطفى ابوعزيز (17 نوفمبر 2006)

افاد الله بك الأسلأم والمسلمين والعرب اجمعين


----------



## littlestars (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس 1976 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مطلوب برنامج من خلاله يتم فتح الملفات ذات الامتداد Sis


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياخي العزيزعلى هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## روبيكو (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مزيدا من الموضوعات الهامه و الهادفة
روبيكو


----------



## بشار اسعد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الخالق 
وشكرا على هالموضوع الرائع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## على ضو الريانى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## مصطفى علي محمود (27 نوفمبر 2006)

:31:
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي ونور عقلك بالأيمان


----------



## المهاجر الفلسطيني (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأخوة الكرام وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## sundus (30 يناير 2007)

لا علم لنا الا ما علمنا الله سبحانه وتعالى شكرا لكم ايها الاخوة على هذا المجهود وانشاء الله يجازيكم الله خيرا على ذلك


----------



## sanaa (20 مارس 2007)

بسمك اللهم وبحمدك
الف شكر لاخي صاحب هذه المشاركة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وانعم عليك بالعافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## قسور عمار طارق (24 مارس 2007)

الموقع رائع جدا .....جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## en_maher (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (26 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك


----------



## المهندس قسام (26 مارس 2007)

ماشاءالله والله موقع رائع

أحسنت أخي وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطور ليبيا (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموقع القيم جدا....


----------



## أبو دعاء2 (27 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك وأدعو لك بصالح الأعمال والبتوفيق


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## جيداء (27 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك عنا كل خير

يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي المسيباوي (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## khaled_omar (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## thekaiser (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمدفؤاد (14 يونيو 2007)

بجد موضوع جميل الف شكر


----------



## سيما (29 يونيو 2007)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكركم على مجهودكم واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق ] سيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (23 يوليو 2007)

سبحان الله ...لو تفكرنا قليلا اخي الكريم بمعجزات الهندسة المدنية في القران لوجدناها كثيرة و ان طرح الدكتور للموضوع جيد بحد ذاته لكن,تخيل معي عزيزي المهندس لو انا اتبعنا راي الدكتور الكريم و صممنا منشئات بابعاد سداسية للبشر ما هي امكانية ان يسكن بها احد ما حيث انه من المستحيل تخيل خصائص و متطلبات البشر انها مطابقة لخصائص النحل .
و اخيرا اخي الكريم موضوع الاعجاز الهندسي في القران الكريم يحتاج الى دراسة القران و التفسير و الفقه كحد ادنى بالاضافة الى العلوم الهندسية البحتة للافتاااااااااااااااااااا. (هذا و الله اعلم)


----------



## الملكي (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدددددددددددددا


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى على هذا الموضوع القيم وازادك الله من علمه


----------



## عامرمحمد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م_زين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيراً وبارك الله لك وللمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ...ومشكور فعلا موضوع رائعوشكرا على الموقع


----------



## سعد ابو حمزة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

أعانكم الله على الخير


----------



## salama (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## Rashdy (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا ل لك اخي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى احمد زكى (17 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## بنان المعتوق (28 يناير 2008)

والله كلام جميل ويشرح الصدر


----------



## م عامر (28 يناير 2008)

سبحان الله --- العالم والمعلم الأول


----------



## كريم العاني (28 يناير 2008)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــــــــــــك ...............


----------



## m_anas (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
م/ انس رمضان


----------



## سرى العباسي (29 يناير 2008)

شكر على هيدا الموضوع عن جد يرسي كتير


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (29 يناير 2008)

موقع ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## ماجدان (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا ولكن لا اعتقد ان خصائص حياة النحل تناسب خصائص حياة الإنسان وبالطبع القصد مفهوم من الموضوع ككل وفعلا يجب علينا التصميم بعقرية حسابات الوزن والميول
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
م. أحمد جليدان 
سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## م مرام عوران (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومة


----------



## حب بغداد (8 يوليو 2008)

تبارك الله العظيم ....جزيت خيرا على هذا اللنك الممتاز ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الحنادة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## أسامة الداية (3 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## الباشامهندس (28 أبريل 2009)

جزيت خيرا يا اخي وسبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eng abdallah (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ... بارك الله فيك .... و نفع بك


----------



## fki bassem (12 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر.............*


----------



## eng.sherif mahmoud (11 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير
وينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين وخاصة المهندسين


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع قييم و متميز 
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## شاب على الطريق (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى على المجهود الذى تبذله


----------



## mdsayed (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلك من عتقاء شهر رمضان آمييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## topo50 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع​


----------



## ابو الفرسان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لم ارى الموضوع ارجوه الافادى


----------



## ahmedafatah (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويعزك بالاسلام


----------



## donbosco (3 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaanks


----------

